# Pix of Bronson, Unique pigeon home, Garye and gang



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Took some pix today now that the sun is finally out! Bronson is doing well. She has put on some weight and is quite comfortable with the flock. Garye was out and about with the gang. There was a pigeon caught in the act of carrying a twig (we all know what that is for!) which came over with the twig still in its beak, dropped it and completely forgot about its nest building to join the gang for breakfast. (Wished I had gotten a pic of it with the twig in its beak.)

Some pigeons had made a unique home out of the "A" in Office Max and had a baby in it! I had been watching them take turns in their "A" house for quite a while. One parent would get on top of the letter and wait for the other to fly out. As soon as it flew out, then it would fly in to take up the duties. It is quite remarkable how they managed such a feat without the egg rolling out or one of them getting knocked out of the "A" but they managed it. There was barely enough room for one parent pigeon to squeeze into the "A"; they could only lie in it in one way. I had seen the couple get on top of the store roof and "make love" which lasted all of only 3 seconds and then one of them flew back into the nest for its duties. I do hope they find a bigger home to make a nest if they decide to expand their family. That "A" is just too small.

There's just something about that "A" in Office Max that turns pigeons on.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, what a gang of beautiful pigeons - especially Garye. She is really is a beautiful bird. Bronson looks really good too. 

You'll be feeding the "A" babies next. That's a great shot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye is quite lovely, I wish she didn't have to drink out of the nasty puddles on the street.  

The picture of Office Max sign is really cute, do the letters light up at night?

I love all the pics of the ferals.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That is not a street. It's a parking lot. I would love to leave a bowl of fresh water there for them but the parking lot cleaners would dump it out and throw it away.

You can't see it too well in the picture, but in the "A" sign, that shadow is the baby pigeon. The parents are in the next pic on top of the store. I'm just amazed how they were able to sire babies in that small of a space without the egg rolling out or the baby falling out or one of them falling out. One parent pigeon can barely fit into the space.

I don't know why they picked it. It seems to me to be too dangerous to raise a family in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> That is not a street. It's a parking lot. I would love to leave a bowl of fresh water there for them but the parking lot cleaners would dump it out and throw it away.
> 
> I don't know why they picked it. It seems to me to be too dangerous to raise a family in.



Sorry, couldn't tell from the pic. I know you cannot provide their drinking water, and I know you would if you could, it bothers me just what might be in the parking lot puddles, with run off from cars..

Pigeons will nest anywhere they can find, they probably had no choice, and couldn't find anything safer or larger. I must commend them for their effort, but hope the baby stays safe until they fledge.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like the gang's all there...many thanks for the updates!

I've seen pigeons making their homes in the various letters of the stores around here. They even ignore the "spikes." I guess they're thinking, "any port in a storm (store)!"


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

See, I can totally understand the pair chosing the "a" as a starter home - it looks so snug and has a great view. I bet they spent a fair amount of time scraping with their feet and beaks, trying to dig the bottom just a bit deeper. Knowing the bird in the picture is the baby, wow, that really is a tight fit! Sure hope the baby grows up safely. Wouldn't be surprised if they looked for something a bit bigger next time.

You really know your flock well. Great photos of Garye and the rest of the crew!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Eggcellent pics!

Guess you'll be watching out for a too-adventurous squabbie next few weeks, too.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah well, I thought I'd try and leave some fresh water for the pigeons in the parking lot. Instead of drinking from it, they ended up stepping into the clear plastic dish in their haste to get to the food. Then they went for the puddle.

I came back later in the day and noticed that the water dish was gone. The parking lot cleaners must've picked it up and thrown it away. Garye was back to the puddle, with Bronson behind her, soaking up the water.

As sick as this sounds, I sometimes think they're better off getting nature's water over our clean water because it gets their bodies used to whatever's in it. Their bodies can build up antibodies. Plus, anyways, I can't seem to give them fresh water without the cleaners throwing it out.

I feel sorry for them but unless they drink it up while I'm there, it'll be thrown out by the cleaners. But maybe I can come up with something that'll work.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's one good looking flock you're taking care of there. I feel for the poor feral pigeons out there scraping out an existence fighting for food and water. I keep forgetting that they've lived that way before I came around and they'll be living that way long after I'm gone. I hope to make as many as comfortable as I can while I can. Keep up the great work keeping your flock happy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> I feel sorry for them but unless they drink it up while I'm there, it'll be thrown out by the cleaners. But maybe I can come up with something that'll work.


If you have time to wait until they are done eating, then you can pick up their water dish before you leave because they usually drink their fill right after eating and then go about their way. 

They step in the bowl because their parents didn't have the luxury or time or equipment to teach them to drink out of them. I was amazed watching Tiny drink and eat. Reti's pets drink out of small ceramic white bowls, and Tiny never set his foot on it or nothing, and never spill them over.   Tiny has quite some table manners! On a small size bowl like that my birds would have tipped it over.  My pigeons usually drink thru a hole I cut out of a clean plastic water carton from a communal drinker. 

Skye, my pet, has not as good a table manners as Tiny, but he doesn't usually spill. He had to learn to eat from the community feeders with my other homers, and breakfast is a big rush, and who can get to the feeders first and eat is most important, not manners. And so it is for our ferals to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pics. We have a feral flock in town, about 8 or 9 miles from my house. I would love to feed them, but my husband would have TWO cows if I even suggested it!!  I do carry a small bag of seeds in my car in case I ever need them for some reason. It's a wonderful thing you all do, caring for the little wild ones.......


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

If I can get my ass up earlier in the mornings maybe I could get out to the feral flock and stay long enough for them to finish and maybe get some fresh water.

I don't like seeing Garye drink from a puddle either.


----------

